# PRS Angelus Cutaway



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I posted this on a couple other forums - really great guitar.

I recently went to my local guitar shop in order to get my amp serviced and while I was waiting, asked if they had any nice acoustics. I was shown 3 PRS acoustics; all spruce tops, one cutaway with a maple back, two dreadnoughts with an ebony back and the other a cocobolo back. Beautiful guitars with the price tag to go along…….I played all three going back and forth and the natural color Angelus Cutaway with the maple back kept making me sweat…. I was simply blown away by this guitar. Nice size @ 15.5” and a featherweight. I left the shop with the intent of sleeping on it and coming back the next day with my trusty old Collings C10.

Next day, played all three PRS’ again and benchmarked with my Collings and also tried various Taylor’s and Larrivee’s in the shop. The two PRS maple and cocobolo backs were definitely my favorites but the Angelus just “spoke” to me more. The fact that it has a maple back tends to scream brightness but it has low end and warmth with an extra “crisp” of top end. Not too bright, just gorgeous and clear. I decided to trade-in the Collings and went for the Angelus Cutaway. It is just one those guitars that everytime you pick up, it is happiness.... The Angelus has a built in acoustic system and the guitar is super light despite the system. The system works perfectly - Guitar plugged in a ¼” jack into guitar and then Logic Pro and the recorded sound exceeded my expectations (which were already high). The crisp top end makes every note clear and just a great recorded sound.

I’ve been a moderate PRS fan trying various models over the years but usually flipping the guitars, but as of lately, I’ve become quite the fanboy. I picked up a Ted McCarty DC245 a few months ago that is stellar, a PRS 25th Anniv. Rev B that is a killer plexi type amp and now the acoustic. I can assure you that the last thing on my mind was to buy a PRS acoustic but it was just that good. They are pricey which was my 1st hesitation but have no regrets. Just a stellar instrument that looks pretty nice too…..


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet guitar. I've been itching to try some of their acoustic models. I'm a huge PRS fanboi. How does the neck compare to the electrics? The PRS standard carve neck is my ideal -- can you get that on the acoustic?


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice Alex, very nice.
B


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my Alex.....that looks killer. 
Well it must be good 'cause I know how good Collings guitars are and to trade it away for this....it must be very special.
congrats and hope to see you soon.
Pete


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Thx all. I'll compare the neck of my DC to the Angelus and get back to you iaresee. A few more pics


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Sweet guitar. I've been itching to try some of their acoustic models. I'm a huge PRS fanboi. How does the neck compare to the electrics? The PRS standard carve neck is my ideal -- can you get that on the acoustic?


The neck is fatter on the acoustic than my Dc245....it feels great and i do like the standard carve.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Alex Dann said:


> The neck is fatter on the acoustic than my Dc245....it feels great and i do like the standard carve.


Must try one. This you have confirmed for me. Thanks.


----------

